# 1966 389 Tripower to 1967 400?



## Pillager2 (May 15, 2021)

Probably a stupid question to you all...but, will a tripower setup from a 1966 GTO fit a 1967 GTO with a 400?

Yes right...as long as it has the dimple in the water pump?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Pillager2 said:


> Probably a stupid question to you all...but, will a tripower setup from a 1966 GTO fit a 1967 GTO with a 400?
> 
> Yes right...as long as it has the dimple in the water pump?


No. You need to immediately send that tri-power set up to me so you don't ruin your motor. 
Just kidding. I believe that will be a fairly simple switch but you will need to configure choke and throttle cable to fit the new set up as well as making sure you have room for that front mounted water neck.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I have a '66 tri-power on my 670 heads ('67 GTO), so yes - it will most definitely work.


----------



## Pillager2 (May 15, 2021)

Awesome thanks guys.


----------

